# "rescue dawn" the truth



## comiso90 (Dec 30, 2007)

http://www.rescuedawnthetruth.com/

Interesting

.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 30, 2007)

Hollywood..... Typical...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 30, 2007)

Yep. They don't care about historical accuracy.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

The name of the game is to make a film that will make money. Accuracy
be damned....

Charles


----------

